# Let's see your offspring!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

If I didn't have kids I would be a happy man.

With kids, 10x fulfilled.

Let's see your kids. What do they do in this life?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's the delinquents. One is 15 and the other is 12. Two high schoolers soon.

teachable moment








always high fives








a couple days ago after we all went separate ways for the weekend. Getting back together here.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

https://scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...20_3188370750386438579_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9
Do you really want to see this crazy bunch?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Recent family pic taken during the holidays while visiting our daughter in Tennessee.

Daughter: 21, Fashion Merchandising college student, wife and mother.
Son: 19, Culinary Arts student, former competitive cyclist now recreational mountain biker and snowboarder.









And last but not least the offspring of my offspring, got a balance bike for Christmas but have no action pics; he's 3.









Edit: Here's my grandson on his balance bike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Recent family pic taken during the holidays while visiting our daughter in Tennessee.
> 
> Daughter: 21, Fashion Merchandising college student, wife and mother.
> Son: 19, Culinary Arts student, former competitive cyclist now recreational mountain biker and snowboarder.
> ...


Right on man. I remember the Pepe growing up. I have a pic of you with my kids somewhere...

One thing really cool is my kids grew up around bike people. Mountain bikers. There's no other group I'd like to see them exposed to.

fc


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

The one in 1st :thumbsup:


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Even though I'm old I have young kids because I started late. This is my eldest a couple of years ago at the start of an overnight trip. My youngest can balance on his bike just fine, but is taking a moral stand against pedaling.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My son rode over 500 mountain bike miles with me that summer -last year 200 plus miles, this summer he got a girlfriend and we rode less than 100 miles - but we rode last sunday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> View attachment 1047796
> 
> 
> My son rode over 500 mountain bike miles with me that summer -last year 200 plus miles, this summer he got a girlfriend and we rode less than 100 miles - but we rode last sunday.


Proof positive of what woman do to men.  ^^

Some great photos everyone. I'm sure it's fulfilling to watch them grow and achieve in life.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

The student has long ago surpassed the teacher!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Proof positive of what woman do to men.  ^^
> 
> Some great photos everyone. I'm sure it's a fulfilling thing to watch them grow and achieve in life.


You got that right - my son grew a foot over the last two years - here he is with me over the Thanksgiving vacation last year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> You got that right - my son grew a foot over the last two years - here he is with me over the Thanksgiving vacation last year.
> 
> View attachment 1047808


Awesome! Glad to see you still spend quality time with him.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Skooks said:


> View attachment 1047806
> View attachment 1047807
> 
> 
> The student has long ago surpassed the teacher!


Ahh yes young an unafraid to try anything. Looks like he's got some mad skills.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahh yes young an unafraid to try anything. Looks like he's got some mad skills.


That's right. Not even scared to have Tippie yelling in his face in the hot seat. Some of the things he does scare me though!


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

My two terrific kids... Daughter is 23 and has lived away from home for five years now (still hard to believe). She never biked with me but I used to love catching for her when she pitched competitive softball. She had a wicked sinker which lead to a lot of bruised shins! Such a great smile and a wonderful heart & spirit. Makes me feel we must've done some things right along the way.

My son is a US Marine (about 6 months in) stationed at Camp Pendleton. Very proud and fearful of his decision to serve his country but support him 100%. We used to ride quite a bit together until high school and jobs kept him pretty busy. But we always had a blast when we rode. Laughter is good for the abs! Neither one of us is generally a talker but we chatted up a storm on those rides.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

HawkGX said:


> My two terrific kids... Daughter is 23 and has lived away from home for five years now (still hard to believe). She never biked with me but I used to love catching for her when she pitched competitive softball. She had a wicked sinker which lead to a lot of bruised shins! Such a great smile and a wonderful heart & spirit. Makes me feel we must've done some things right along the way.
> 
> My son is a US Marine (about 6 months in) stationed at Camp Pendleton. Very proud and fearful of his decision to serve his country but support him 100%. We used to ride quite a bit together until high school and jobs kept him pretty busy. But we always had a blast when we rode. Laughter is good for the abs! Neither one of us is generally a talker but we chatted up a storm on those rides.


Way too cool!!!!

My kid plays high school baseball. I don't pitch to him anymore. Pretty soon, I can't play catch since I'm in grave danger.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My 14 y.o.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

whoda*huck said:


> My 14 y.o.


Like a boss on a hardtail!!


----------

